# debadged finally



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

my bro in law got a 09 brute and we debadged it today looks so much better then those horrible graphics that came on these 09's. now we just gotta get rid of the cake pans and stockers


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

them cake pans rock! lightest rim ever!
I have mixed feelings about no stickers. I kinda like mine.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

half of mine washed off at the carwash, so i figure i'll pull the rest of 'em off


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

it looks so much cleaner to me with no stickers and alot easier to wash with a pressure washer


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I like a clean look, but the side of the air box (tank) needs something. I designed a sticker for mine to put on this spring. It's the mushroom head smilie face inside a saw blade. I do like the look of the fenders with out the stickers though.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice bike


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hah, ya think so? 

that one has that nifty new timer dont it?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah im just wondering when it will go off


----------



## LetsGoOilers (Mar 15, 2009)

I have to agree with you on the stock decal kit. It really doesn't do the machine justice at all. I bought my 09 in green so all I am going to do is throw on some monster energy decals in place of the stockers and hopefully it should spruce it up a bit


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I like my stock stickers...well some of them anyways...Kinda brings all mine together with the new wheels...


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Not my taste, but you have to at least add your personal touch to it now.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

all mine are gone too


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

I like the graphics on mine, but it does look good w/o them


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

be honest with ya i like it alot better just clean looking and also easier to wash. did i say i like to be different then all the other brutes too hehe


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

i like my stock stickers. all i have is some stickers that say "the beast" kinda right below where my seat goes


----------

